

Color e-reader uses butterfly-based technology to save power - cwan
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/02/15/color-e-reader-uses-butterfly-based-technology-to-save-power/

======
duncanj
I wonder if she's holding an real prototype or if it is just a nice high-
density lcd.

